# Wormout Gel



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I came across this and found it's supposed to kill capillaria, tapes, rounds, etc. Seems like it's supposed to cover things that are harder to kill.

It says it's praziquantel and oxfendazole. It says you can put in water or give 0.05 ml per 1000 grams of bird by mouth.

So average bird weighs lets say 2500 grams which is 5 pounds which is close enough for me. So 0.05 would have to be multiplied by 2.5 and will get you 0.125 for a 5 pound bird.

Is anyone familiar with Wormout?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I came across this and found it's supposed to kill capillaria, tapes, rounds, etc. Seems like it's supposed to cover things that are harder to kill.
> 
> It says it's praziquantel and oxfendazole. It says you can put in water or give 0.05 ml per 1000 grams of bird by mouth.
> 
> ...


Their directions say to mix 1 ml (20 mg) with 9 ml of water, then give 0.5 ml per *100* grams.
http://vetafarm.com.au/product/wormout-gel/


> Drinking water dose: Dilute Wormout Gel with water recommended dose rate and provide this as the sole source of water for 2 days.
> 
> All aviary birds: Add 2mL of Wormout Gel to 160mL of drinking water.
> 
> ...


1 ml (20 mg) + 9 ml water = 10 ml with 20 mg, or 2 mg/ml, which works out to 10 mg/kg, so a five pound hen would get the undiluted at:
5 / 2.2 x 10 /20 = 1.14 ml

*Dose for a five pound bird is 1.14 ml (22.72 mg) of *undiluted* Wormout Gel.
*


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I came across this and found it's supposed to kill capillaria, tapes, rounds, etc. Seems like it's supposed to cover things that are harder to kill.
> 
> It says it's praziquantel and oxfendazole. It says you can put in water or give 0.05 ml per 1000 grams of bird by mouth.
> 
> ...


 I used the tabs when they were only labeled for pigeons. Apparently they have a higher dosage now labeled for Pigeons and Bantams.
Oxfendazole is an effective anthelmintic like Albendazole.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> I used the tabs when they were only labeled for pigeons. Apparently they have a higher dosage now labeled for Pigeons and Bantams.
> Oxfendazole is an effective anthelmintic like Albendazole.


FYI, I sent them an email asking them to confirm what tablets they're making, but haven't heard back from them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe one of you could email them?
[email protected]


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks, your math is better than mine! LOL


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> thanks, your math is better than mine! LOL


You're welcome! I spend lots of time doing this sort of math just for fun.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> FYI, I sent them an email asking them to confirm what tablets they're making, but haven't heard back from them.


They replied saying that they do make three tablets.

20 mg oxfendazole/20 mg praziquantel
8 mg oxfendazole/4 mg praziquantel
5 mg oxfendazole/5 mg praziquantel


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> They replied saying that they do make three tablets.
> 
> 20 mg oxfendazole/20 mg praziquantel
> 8 mg oxfendazole/4 mg praziquantel
> 5 mg oxfendazole/5 mg praziquantel


That was good of them. Thanks for posting it. The 20 mg is what the chicken raiser wants if you prefer pills as I do.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was looking for something that I can rotate with Valbazen that treats capillaria and tapes.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I was looking for something that I can rotate with Valbazen that treats capillaria and tapes.


Ideally you would want to rotate to a different "class" of wormer. Oxfendazole and Valbazen (albendazole) are in the same class.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I better watch out for that. I guess that's where praziquantel (sp) comes in handy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I better watch out for that. I guess that's where praziquantel (sp) comes in handy.


Only for tapeworms.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I rotate valbazen with safeguard, pyrantel pamoate and wazine.


----------

